# Quinn Bill ?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello all, I am new to the site but have been going through the employment process for roughly a year with a few out of state departments, and now just started one process with my hometown here in Ma. I graduated from a school that is accreddited for the quinn bill. I know full time officers receive quinn bill incentives if they qualify, but do part time officers receive the incentives also? The reason I ask is because I believe that the town in Ma. that I started the proccess with hires their full time from their part itme list, so the first step is to get on the part time list. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a snappy answer, but you were so polite, you kinda ruined it for me.:innocent:


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

no Quinn for part timers, unless that city/town has a special policy for that, but I've never heard of anything. Also you have to keep in mind that not all towns have the Quinn Bill so just getting on the job in Mass doesn't automatically qualify you for the Quinn. I think there are only a few departments left though without it, one I know being Leominster and a few others only give set dollar amounts and not the percentages. I believe out of state departments usually give a set dollar amount for degrees also, so you don't completely lose out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Ty for the Reply's . You guys confirmed what I thought to begin with. The town that I started the proccess for in Ma is North Reading, and they do have the quinn bill. I am done with the process for Portsmouth Nh. Just waiting to go to Academy, and I believe they might have a set dollar amount for different degrees but I am not positive. Thanks for your time.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

actually correction not Leominster, I meant Leicester. Doesn't really matter just want to be correct


----------

